# The title of this auction gave me some concern...



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2018)

But once I saw the pics and read the description...

Put my mind at ease....ready to buy it now.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=323052029499


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 7, 2018)

What black bike with a locking springer fork??  LOL
I think they were thinking about another bike when they posted it?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2018)

There is no law that say's you can't create an eBay listing while you're drunk out of your mind. Happens all the time.


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow. This is realy bad.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> There is no law that say's you can't create an eBay listing while you're drunk out of your mind. Happens all the time. View attachment 750374



I guess you're right! LOL









 
___________________________________________________________________
Cash paid! $$$$
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 8, 2018)

Thought he may have had another bike listed....but no...........


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 9, 2018)

I sent the seller a question yesterday but haven't heard back yet.

Hello, the title of your listing states the bike has a spring fork with cycle lock. Maybe my eyes are bad but I can t make out those features in any of the pics. Could you please post some close up pics of the spring fork and cycle lock? Also, the title says black, but the bike appears blue in the pictures.
Thank you

EDIT: I just looked at the listing again and they have changed the title.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 10, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I sent the seller a question yesterday but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Hello, the title of your listing states the bike has a spring fork with cycle lock. Maybe my eyes are bad but I can t make out those features in any of the pics. Could you please post some close up pics of the spring fork and cycle lock? Also, the title says black, but the bike appears blue in the pictures.
> Thank you
> ...




Perhaps he's not only a "rookie" when it comes to bikes but he is color-blind too.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 12, 2018)

halfatruck said:


> Thought he may have had another bike listed....but no...........




Ebay member recycle auction forms all the time, so sloppy cut and paste is possible...

HOWEVER...while I did not check the relisted item a $1200 opening and $1500 BIN for plain girls' bike of close to 1975 vintage, and straight bars at that?

It's down to a grand after about five relistings...give him time, his income taxes are due.

PS People are doing really stupid things right now that make eBay look like an asylum, and it is tax time, income and I assume property (I've rented for 34 years). Another stunt they pull is to list low and try to get it in the email searches then jack it up after the emails go out, or even list it ridiculously high to pique your interest then lower it thinking it will get you to buy it after all.

I'd much rather buy from this car salesman...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2018)

still has same bike listed twice Unic specials..... poor fella.
8265 & 9972  last 4 digits...


----------

